

Why reports of Bitcoin’s death are greatly exaggerated - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/reports-bitcoins-death-greatly-exaggerated/

======
mediocregopher
Given how fast the price went back up (two days later, it's basically where it
was when the SR story hit), my guess is the dip had little to do with
confidence in bitcoins. I'd suggest it was the opposite. We've seen these dips
before, and BTC always bounces back. People sold because they expected
everyone else to sell, and they wanted to have some cash on hand so they could
buy when the price bottomed out. When BTC_USD was at about $90 on btc-e there
were something like 750 BTC worth of buy orders at $75. People knew it was
going to dip then come back, so they sold so they could buy (self-fulfilling
prophecy).

------
Fuzzwah
> While it’s dependent on an at-the-minute market price, the movement of
> 27,365 bitcoins on the block chain on October 4, likely from Ross Ulbricht’s
> stash, nevertheless represents a substantial amount of holdings for the
> government.

> In fact, conventional wisdom might suggest that with a governmental body
> owning so much of the currency it could create substantial market-maker
> powers within the bitcoin world.

I did the conversion: 27,365 BTC = USD $3,426,084.77 at the current rate.

------
ISL
Even on timescales of a month, the recent dip is mostly in the noise:

[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/bitstampUSD#rg60ztgSzm1g10zm...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/bitstampUSD#rg60ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zvzl)

On timescales of a year, comparable jumps are common:

[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/bitstampUSD#rg360ztgSzm1g10z...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/bitstampUSD#rg360ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zvzl)

